# How much do you pay for a puppy count x-ray?



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I called my regular vet... $162. Called our OFA vet... $83! :crazy: Geez wonder which one we should go to.  :rofl:


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Just paid $40.00 for our puppy count xray. That came out to $20.00 a pup, I guess.  I had an ultrasound done earlier to confirm pregancy. I think it was about $60.00.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

WOW, that is cheap!


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

My vet charges $75.00 for one x-ray. There is an additional charge (a little bit less) for a second view on a second film, but I try to keep x-rays to a minimum for puppy counts.


----------

